# Aftermarket Exhaust on a 2014 Eco



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

I am considering installing an aftermarket exhaust system on my 2014 Eco. I am looking for something a little bit louder with a deep tone, I would prefer something that isn’t obnoxiously loud. Would anyone recommend anything? I’ve heard the Magnaflow exhaust system has a pretty deep tone and isn’t too loud. Also, would a tune be necessary? Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have also been asking for some time now and so far what I have found is when you setup your exhaust and it sounds good at low RPM, it ill sound very raspy at high RPM. I am making an assumption when you say deep tone, you are meaning will it sound more like a V8.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I have also been asking for some time now and so far what I have found is when you setup your exhaust and it sounds good at low RPM, it ill sound very raspy at high RPM. I am making an assumption when you say deep tone, you are meaning will it sound more like a V8.


Okay, and that’s basically what I’m looking for. It’s probably pretty difficult to get a low exhaust note with a 4-cylinder but a low rumble at low RPM would be perfect. I was mainly just wondering what aftermarket cat back would be recommended. Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Resonator delete, catless downpipe, catless midpipe and I cannot remember either Flowmaster or Magnaflow muffler.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I have the Trubendz catback with magnaflow muffler and it's a low, deep sound. Not very loud, either.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Resonator delete, catless downpipe, catless midpipe and I cannot remember either Flowmaster or Magnaflow muffler.


Okay, I appreciate your advice. I’d most likely want to avoid deleting the cats because I have to start doing emission testing on my car in two years where I am and that would likely cause me to fail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I have the Trubendz catback with magnaflow muffler and it's a low, deep sound. Not very loud, either.


Okay thanks, that’s pretty much exactly what I’m looking for. What does one of those cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MattJensen said:


> Okay, I appreciate your advice. I’d most likely want to avoid deleting the cats because I have to start doing emission testing on my car in two years where I am and that would likely cause me to fail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just tried to answer your question. I have my cats and plan on keeping them as well.

There are many youtube clips with different exhaust systems, but none are very different from a factory exhaust sound relative to a V8


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

MattJensen said:


> Okay thanks, that’s pretty much exactly what I’m looking for. What does one of those cost?


They have 3 different sizes. The 2.25" and 2.5" aluminized are $270+S&H and the Stainless are $345 +S&H. The 3" ones are $345+S&H and $420+S&H. I got the 2.5" stainless one. I believe the muffler is the Magnaflow #12866.

Im keeping the cat since it's needed to have the car inspected every year.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> They have 3 different sizes. The 2.25" and 2.5" aluminized are $270+S&H and the Stainless are $345 +S&H. The 3" ones are $345+S&H and $420+S&H. I got the 2.5" stainless one. I believe the muffler is the Magnaflow #12866.
> 
> Im keeping the cat since it's needed to have the car inspected every year.


Yeah, that’s probably what I’m going to go with - you can’t go wrong for the price. What do you think of the 2.5” stainless setup? Is it simple to bolt on and does it fit without having to make any alterations? Is a tune required? And what do you think of the sound? 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> They have 3 different sizes. The 2.25" and 2.5" aluminized are $270+S&H and the Stainless are $345 +S&H. The 3" ones are $345+S&H and $420+S&H. I got the 2.5" stainless one. I believe the muffler is the Magnaflow #12866.
> 
> Im keeping the cat since it's needed to have the car inspected every year.


Also, does the exhaust system have to be cut in order to be removed? I really don’t want to have to hack the stock exhaust system up as I’ll likely need it to sell the later on down the line.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

MattJensen said:


> Yeah, that’s probably what I’m going to go with - you can’t go wrong for the price. What do you think of the 2.5” stainless setup? Is it simple to bolt on and does it fit without having to make any alterations? Is a tune required? And what do you think of the sound?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


For the price, it's good. As for fit, it takes a little patience to get it in there and sitting properly. I didnt think it was going to fit without some cutting, but it does. They did send me the wrong size bolts for the cat flange, but I picked some replacements up from Home Depot. Also, the cat/catback flange is a little off on size, but it seals good with the included gasket. You dont really need a tune. It throws no codes. I dont have a tune yet, just a intake.

As for sound, it's not as loud as I was hoping, but I have no idea what it sounds like outside the car from the back. I know it a low, deep sound from inside the car but not at all loud.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

MattJensen said:


> Also, does the exhaust system have to be cut in order to be removed? I really don’t want to have to hack the stock exhaust system up as I’ll likely need it to sell the later on down the line.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I dont see a way of getting it off without cutting it. I cut it per instructions and I think you could use a exhaust connector where you cut it if you want to reinstall the factory exhaust.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Even though I have a Gen2 2016, I'm pretty sure we have literally the same motor so it should sound the same? I have a resonator and muffler delete that goes into a Y pipe. 
Here's how mine sounds, let me know if this would be too loud or not
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7mgQI62hWM


----------

